# Vaping safe in hospitals



## Ridi786 (16/5/16)

Just read this check it out 
http://dailycaller.com/2016/05/13/hospitals-abandon-vaping-ban-after-evidence-on-e-cigarette-safety/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/16)

Awesome, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Stosta (17/5/16)

Good logical decision on their part! Thanks for sharing @Ridi786


----------



## BumbleBee (17/5/16)

Another step in the right direction, this is great news, more people are starting to see the light and admit that Vaping is a step forward for public health.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

